# SSF...making a splash, in the Bluegrass



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

A few vendors including myself, went in together on a full page ad, in the current issue of Kentucky Outdoors magazine. Thanks to Bill Hayes, Chuck Saunders, Nathan Masters, Montie Gear, Roger Henrie and Perry Adkinson for helping out with this. The reason for the ad is to show the Kentucky hunting community, that we are here, if the laws are passed, to allow slingshots for small game hunting.

If any other vendors or craftsmen would like to contribute in the future, quarter page ads are pretty affordable.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Not sure why its sideways, it uploaded to my computer correctly...


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Cool! That should be a great promotion!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nicely done. That will carry some weight with your case Bud.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice going!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good for you guys!!! That's the way to promote the sport.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

that looks really nice

you did a good job


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very well done By you vendors...It will take a long time for most states in the USA..to make slingshots legal for small game

But this is a great way to promote the slingshot sport...as a save way to take small game hunting..as to the bows..air rifles..

crossbows..to name a few...there are all ready a few states that allow the use of slingshots for hunting.....

Again Nice job well done fellows~~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm not a hunter myself, but I practice in case I need to, and I think that this is excellent.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh, thats cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

He did good!


----------

